# 1994 Altima seat belt retractors



## ferd (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice. The seat belt retractors on my daughters '94 Altima don't work. What are my options for repairing / replacing these retractors? 

Our daughters always wear their seat belts and my wife and I are glad for that. I just don't want the worry of my youngest not using them one time for a "short trip" that we've all read about. She has told me that the retractors not working aren't a really big deal and she just lays the seat belt on the seat when parked - but I know its a pain. Everything else on this little cream puff works great.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

ferd said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum and looking for some advice. The seat belt retractors on my daughters '94 Altima don't work. What are my options for repairing / replacing these retractors?
> 
> Our daughters always wear their seat belts and my wife and I are glad for that. I just don't want the worry of my youngest not using them one time for a "short trip" that we've all read about. She has told me that the retractors not working aren't a really big deal and she just lays the seat belt on the seat when parked - but I know its a pain. Everything else on this little cream puff works great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice.


Did you look to see if the belt is twisted? Mine would only retract a small amount until I unbolted the belt and untwisted it in my old Civic. Seat Belts get like that for some reason, although it always amazes me how it happens.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Make sure that the passive restraint seat belt control module and motors all have power by checking the fusible links under the hood, most likely link G. Also check circuit breaker 2 (behind the interior fuse panel) to ensure that it is working correctly. If they have power then the motor is probably bad, in which case the expense to replace them might be at your discretion.

Troy


----------



## ferd (Dec 20, 2004)

I contacted the local Nissan dealer and they will order the parts and repair the retractors for free being that it is a safety issue. Thanks for all the advice and Happy Holidays.


----------

